# Fly Bikes



## Moto (29. August 2003)

Also ich habe mir jetzt den Estampida bestellt mit Odyssey hazard Cassetten Nabe jetzt habe ich ein paar fragen:
1. Weiß einer welche die kleinste Kettenblattgrösse ist die ich bei dem Rahmen fahren kann?
2. Eine gute felge für hinten in 36Loch?
3. Gute Gabel und guten Lenker (leicht aber nicht zu teuer)?
4. Gute VR Nabe und felge in 36 Loch(Komplettleufrad)?
5.Gute Allroundreifen( Park, Street, Dirt)?
6.Gute und leichte Sattelstütze?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. August 2003)

1) 36t geht auf jeden Fall

2)Hinten 36l is fürn After,nimm ne Sun BigCity oder Alex Supra G in Chrome und 48l, Alex Supra A und E sind auch okay, Odyssey Hazard,Hazard Lite, je nach Fahrstil eben.

3)Gabel: Felt- 41Thermal Fork,WTP Everlast,S&M Pitchfork,Odyssey Pro Dirt und Lenker: Felt 02 Bar

4)Vorne Hazard Lite oder Araya mit WTP Pi,oder Fly Bikes, oder wat weiss ich,is wurscht,geht eh nich kaputt.

5) Demolition Zeppelin oder Primo the Wall

6) Alu Sattelstützen sind leicht aber halten meist nicht wirklich...nimm ne Primo Rod und kürz sie dir,scheiss was aufs Gewicht sonst haste nur Ärger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (29. August 2003)

Wenn 36h beim MTB, warum sollte es dann ei einem kleineren Rad net halten... muss halt auch sauber eingespeicht sein.

Lenker, Gabel, und Rifen schließ ich mich an. Nabe tut's 'ne keyin BB für'n 10ner bei parano (10mm und wiegt nur 238g)


----------



## Bremerhavener© (29. August 2003)

Klar hält es bei sauberer Fahrweise,ich wuerde nur grundsaetzlich zu 48h hintenrum raten ,erst recht wenn man sich vielleicht noch in der Lernphase befindet und ma n 180 n paar Stufen runter verpeilt etc. -denn die Seitensteifigkeit ist bei 48 Speichen doch noch um einiges hoeher...ich fahr vorne 36l und hinten 48, denn ich denke die 60 Gramm mehr bringen einen doch auf ne sichere Seite und lohnen sich.


----------



## kater (30. August 2003)

2. Ich würde hinten auch 48L nehmen und zwar: Alle die schon erwähnt worden sind oder Primo Hulahoop.

3. Gabel: Flybikes Chopper Fork (oder die bereits erwähnten), Lenker: Felt o2/Wheelie Bar.

5. Felt Slipnot

6. Leicht? Keine Ahnung


----------



## evil_rider (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *Also ich habe mir jetzt den Estampida bestellt mit Odyssey hazard Cassetten Nabe jetzt habe ich ein paar fragen:
> 1. Weiß einer welche die kleinste Kettenblattgrösse ist die ich bei dem Rahmen fahren kann?
> 2. Eine gute felge für hinten in 36Loch?
> ...




1. 36/16
2. hazard lite, araya super 7x(und im gegensatz zu vielen behauptungen ~ 36H hinten hällt wunderbar, fahren hier in HH mittlerweile ziemlich viele 
3. odyssey pro race fork ~ 930gr. für 115
3. odyssey civilan bar ~ 790gr. für 89
4. suzue mit billiger non-hohlkammerfelge in 36H ~ hält vorne wunderbar und wiegt (fast  ) nix
5. primo dirtmonster vorne / Primo V-monster Hinten
6. alu, billig von monty special aussm fahrrad laden  kostet 15 und ist leichter als der ganze BMX stuff 

.oO( warum kommen die einzig wirklich produktiven vorschläge eigentlich immer von mir ? )


----------



## evil_rider (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Klar hält es bei sauberer Fahrweise,ich wuerde nur grundsaetzlich zu 48h hintenrum raten ,erst recht wenn man sich vielleicht noch in der Lernphase befindet und ma n 180 n paar Stufen runter verpeilt etc. -denn die Seitensteifigkeit ist bei 48 Speichen doch noch um einiges hoeher...ich fahr vorne 36l und hinten 48, denn ich denke die 60 Gramm mehr bringen einen doch auf ne sichere Seite und lohnen sich. *



kumpel macht 5 stufen 180° mit seinem großen rad runter, und das nicht grade allzusauber die ersten male ~ und hat alles wunderbar gehalten, nichtmal ein schlag ! 48H ist aus zeiten von standard & co. 
panzer fahren sucks !


----------



## NRH (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 4. suzue mit billiger non-hohlkammerfelge in 36H ~ hält vorne wunderbar und wiegt (fast  ) nix
> ...



naja, da würde ich ehr die Keyin nehmen, weil die minimal leichter is', und 30 billiger


----------



## evil_rider (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von NRH _
> *
> 
> naja, da würde ich ehr die Keyin nehmen, weil die minimal leichter is', und 30 billiger  *



1. style faktor kleiner
2. schaut net so fesch aus
3. suzue = kult


----------



## NRH (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 1. style faktor kleiner
> ...



1.Schaut fasst gleich aus 
2. "       
3. *rechtgeb*


----------



## Moto (30. August 2003)

@ evil

meinst du die Odyssey gabel hält bei Street und Dirt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Moto _
> *@ evil
> 
> meinst du die Odyssey gabel hält bei Street und Dirt. *




klar


----------



## kater (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> .oO( warum kommen die einzig wirklich produktiven vorschläge eigentlich immer von mir ? ) *



[x] Geh spielen.


----------



## evil_rider (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> [x] Geh spielen. *



naja, wie war das an der einfahrt .... feeblegrind to nosetife einschlaging


----------



## Bremerhavener© (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> naja, wie war das an der einfahrt .... feeblegrind to nosetife einschlaging   *



es heisst nosedive... 

Kennst du Volkan und Felix ausm Busy-P First Team? Mit denen wuerdest du dich suuuuper verstehen...sind auch so Stylegötter (denken sie zumindest) 

Ich war letztes WE jedenfalls ma wieder in Aurich inner Halle und kann dir sagen...Atze Etzold mit nem 16 Kilo KHE SD-Rad 48l und 2 Bremsen beklagt sich nach nem Flip auf die Box und nem Kopfhöhen-Walltap / Fufanu auf Subrail nicht ueber Gewicht/Qualität etc. seines Rades,auch nicht darueber das er ne Rassel fährt weil sich 3 der SD Steuersaetze in seinem Rahmen verteilt haben- n feines 36l Demolition Laufrad hintenrum hab ich allerdings nachm richtig schoenen Hang Up zerfleddern sehn-war superstylish,da hat sich der Kerl der es fuhr ueber die 90 bis 100 Gramm weniger gegenüber seinem alten 48er Big City hinten echt gefreut. ...

25:9 und ThermaCrMo/Titan ersetzen kein Können.


----------



## kater (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> naja, wie war das an der einfahrt .... feeblegrind to nosetife einschlaging   *



Auf was beziehst du dich?

[x] Lern Englisch.

EDIT: Ah, du meinst wohl:
http://wigwam.lugs.ch/~kater/bmx/IM000106.JPG

Nur schade dass ich das nicht bin du Idiot. Seit wann fahre ich ein olivgrünes Diamondback?

Ich bin der da:http://wigwam.lugs.ch/~kater/bmx/IM000137.JPG

Und jetzt würde ich ganz schnell klein und still werden (klein bist du ja schon), denn als ich deine Fresse hier gesehen habe gepaart mit den lächerlichen "Wallrides" und dem komischen Doublesprung würde ich an deiner Stelle die Fresse nicht so weit aufreissen.


----------



## lagy (31. August 2003)

sind wir hier eigentlich im kindergarten????
so wir ihr verhält man sich normalerweise in der pubertät!!!!!
aber ihr seid wohl teilweise spät pubertierend!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *sind wir hier eigentlich im kindergarten????
> so wir ihr verhält man sich normalerweise in der pubertät!!!!!
> aber ihr seid wohl teilweise spät pubertierend!!!! *



Oooooch Tüdie...brauchst n Taschentuch für die Tränen? 
Ach übrigens: Viele Satzzeichen machen ne Aussage nicht eindrucksvoller.


----------



## lagy (31. August 2003)

das freut mich aber das mein ganz spezieller freund aus bremerhaven sich angesprochen fühlt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hat dich wohl schwer getroffen das ich dich ins kindergartenalter eingestuft habe!!!!!!!!!!!
da du dich ja angegriffen fühlst kann höchstens ich dir ne packung tempos schicken inklusive inovativem material von khe!!!!!!!!


----------



## evil_rider (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> 
> es heisst nosedive...
> ...



ja ich kenne volcan, der is ok, aber dieses 25T kettenblatt ist sooo hässlich weils zuklein ist 
aber sein rad ist geil, optisch echt kewl mit dem blau


----------



## Bremerhavener© (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!! *



Gute Leistung.


----------



## evil_rider (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Auf was beziehst du dich?
> ...



gib küsschen  wie schnell du beleidigend wirst...  süss  

zum thema wallride:
360°:





downside air:




downside:




einfach nur nen bissl gestylet:


----------



## phil_46 (31. August 2003)

cap unterm helm  hat absolut keinen style, pfui

ansonsten, geile bilder evil.


----------



## evil_rider (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phil_46 _
> *cap unterm helm  hat absolut keinen style, pfui
> 
> ansonsten, geile bilder evil. *



hrhr, sagen soviele, ich finds geil  machen viele BMXer, so sifft einem net die suppe aus den polstern ins gesicht sondern das cap saugts auf


----------



## phil_46 (31. August 2003)

dann zieh nen sweathat an, gibts jetzt neu von scott ... tragen auch viele mxer damit das polster nicht so versifft


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von phil_46 _
> *dann zieh nen sweathat an, gibts jetzt neu von scott ... tragen auch viele mxer damit das polster nicht so versifft *



jo, mal schaun


----------



## phil_46 (1. September 2003)

kostet auch nicht die welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagy (1. September 2003)

bremerhavener deine tollen beiträge übertreffen meine 5 satzzeichen bei weitem!!!!!! du bist doch einfach nur ein voll horst!!!!! und überschätzt dich so krass du denkst doch schon du wärst dave m. jr.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *bremerhavener deine tollen beiträge übertreffen meine 5 satzzeichen bei weitem!!!!!! du bist doch einfach nur ein voll horst!!!!! und überschätzt dich so krass du denkst doch schon du wärst dave m. jr.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *



Nächstes Wochenende Aurich? Ich möcht ma gern sehen was du so am Start hast,das du hier die Klappe so groß machst...


----------



## lagy (1. September 2003)

ich reisse meine klappe nicht auf!!!! ich mache mich nur über dich und deine beiträge lustig!!! ich habe noch nie was über meine fähiglkeiten oder irgendetwas sonst in dieser richtung von mir gegeben!!!!! aber das ist ja auch dein job!!!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *ich reisse meine klappe nicht auf!!!! ich mache mich nur über dich und deine beiträge lustig!!! ich habe noch nie was über meine fähiglkeiten oder irgendetwas sonst in dieser richtung von mir gegeben!!!!! aber das ist ja auch dein job!!! *



Ui,da kneift einer...Gratulation,du bist echt in der Position dich hier über andere lustig zu machen. 

Ich seh das so wie der Evil, der Kerl hat Ahnung und Hintergrundwissen und kann deshalb auch viel posten und den Mund weit auftun- zurecht ! Und wenn ich mich hier mit ihm anlege geschieht das nich auf ner angreifenden,sondern vielmehr auf einer fordernden Basis...und seine Souveränität zeigt dabei ja,das er beruhigt auf sein Wissen zurückgreifen kann.

Von dir hingegen hab ich weder produktive Beiträge noch großartiges Wissen zu sehen bekommen in diesem Thread,denn deine Moralapostel kannst du dir waagerecht in den After klemmen,das geht bei mir links rein und rechts raus...


----------



## lagy (1. September 2003)

du belügst dich doch gerade selber!!! wenn es bei dir links rein gehn würde und rechts wieder raus dann würdest duch dich nicht so angepisst fühlen!!!! lol
ich kneife bestimmt nicht aber warum sollte ich mit dir radfahren darüber habe ich auch noch nie ein wort verloren ausser das du dich maßlos überschätzt des weiteren ist aurich für mich ne weltreise!!!!
wenn du souverän wärst würdest du dich jetzt nicht gerade an der brust von deine mama ausheulen sondern würdest einfach auf mich *******n!!!

peace geht raus an bremerhaven


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *du belügst dich doch gerade selber!!! *



Danke für die Diagnose,Dr.Lagy 



> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *
> ich kneife bestimmt nicht *



Wer belügt sich hier selber? 



> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> das du dich maßlos überschätzt [/B]



Immer ersma zeigen,was man selber im Beutel hat...



> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *
> des weiteren ist aurich für mich ne weltreise!!!!*



Och,schulligung ich wusste nich das Mami dich noch nich alleine wegfahren lässt.



> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *
> wenn du souverän wärst würdest du dich jetzt nicht gerade an der brust von deine mama ausheulen sondern würdest einfach auf mich *******n!!! *



Das wäre nicht souverän,sondern feige (is schon klar das du Sesselfurzer den Unterschied nich kennst aber mit DIR muss ich in keiner Hinsicht nen Vergleich scheuen.)

Und in diesem Sinne verlier ich hier kein weiteres Wort mehr über dieses Thema,sondern kehre zum ursprünglichen zurück bevor ich radfahren gehe:

Die Pro Race Gabel scheint wirklich auf Street zu halten, meinen Infos nach fährt Markus Wilke sie auch bzw. ist sie gefahren ?(Frage an den Hamburger Evil...)


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *
> Die Pro Race Gabel scheint wirklich auf Street zu halten, meinen Infos nach fährt Markus Wilke sie auch bzw. ist sie gefahren ?(Frage an den Hamburger Evil...) *



also er fährt wieder mit pegs, und er ist die alte pro race gefahren, ohne pegs hat die gehalten, die neue ist die gleiche gabel mit etwas dickeren ausfallern und dadurch pegtauglich, ich weiß jetzt aber nicht ob er die neue drinne hat, habe ihn nur 2x in den letzen woche gesehn und da nicht drauf geachtet 
werde das aber nachholen 

also: pegless hält die gabel auf jedenfall, aber bitte bedenkt das markus um einiges sauberer fährt als wir


----------



## lagy (1. September 2003)

feige hätte ich schreiben können wenn ich ne andere formulierung verwendet hätte aber sowas lernt man erst mit dem alter da kommst du aber auch noch hin!!!!!
keine sorge du bleibst nicht ewig so beschränkt hoffe ich zumindest!!!! 
warum sollte ich über 500 km fahren um mir dich an zu gucken oder mit dir rad zu fahren!!!!! ausserdem fahre ich sowieso nicht park und ich habe auch noch nie mit meinen künsten geprollt!!! aber das kann ich glaube ich noch 1000 mal schreiben und du raffst dat immer noch nicht!!!!! aber vieleicht liesst du dir das in ein paar jahren nochmal durch wenn du die geistige reife eines grundschülers erreicht hast!!!!! dann wirst du das eventuell alles verstehen!!!!!


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *feige hätte ich schreiben können wenn ich ne andere formulierung verwendet hätte aber sowas lernt man erst mit dem alter da kommst du aber auch noch hin!!!!!
> keine sorge du bleibst nicht ewig so beschränkt hoffe ich zumindest!!!!
> warum sollte ich über 500 km fahren um mir dich an zu gucken oder mit dir rad zu fahren!!!!! ausserdem fahre ich sowieso nicht park und ich habe auch noch nie mit meinen künsten geprollt!!! aber das kann ich glaube ich noch 1000 mal schreiben und du raffst dat immer noch nicht!!!!! aber vieleicht liesst du dir das in ein paar jahren nochmal durch wenn du die geistige reife eines grundschülers erreicht hast!!!!! dann wirst du das eventuell alles verstehen!!!!! *



ich glaube ich bekomme die krätze 
alter, halt mal deine füße still !
du flamest schlimmer als ich es jeh getan habe, zumal deine wortwahl nichtgrade auf nen großen haufen grips schließen lässt, ich denke hier greift die pisastudie wunderbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *feige hätte ich schreiben können wenn ich ne andere formulierung verwendet hätte aber sowas lernt man erst mit dem alter da kommst du aber auch noch hin!!!!!
> keine sorge du bleibst nicht ewig so beschränkt hoffe ich zumindest!!!!
> warum sollte ich über 500 km fahren um mir dich an zu gucken oder mit dir rad zu fahren!!!!! ausserdem fahre ich sowieso nicht park und ich habe auch noch nie mit meinen künsten geprollt!!! aber das kann ich glaube ich noch 1000 mal schreiben und du raffst dat immer noch nicht!!!!! aber vieleicht liesst du dir das in ein paar jahren nochmal durch wenn du die geistige reife eines grundschülers erreicht hast!!!!! dann wirst du das eventuell alles verstehen!!!!! *



Junge, kannst Du Dich net wo anders austoben? Verstehst Du net dass dein gelaber hier niemand hören will?


----------



## a$i (1. September 2003)

Bremerhavener 

evil-rider 

NRH 

lagy 

-> a$i !!!!


----------



## lagy (1. September 2003)

@nrh
meinst du deine meinung interessiert mich???? sie interessiert mich genauso wenig wie dich meine!!!! also spar dir die worte!!!!!  mir ist das doch sowas von egal ob das jemand hören will oder nicht!!!!! wenn ich lust habe etwas zu schreiben dann schreiben ich einfach ganz egal ob das hier jemanden von euch passt oder nicht!!!!!!!

@ an deutsch professor evil
die wörter die ich gebrauche die kommen dir doch wie fremdwörter vor und das liegt daran das dein wortschatz ziemlich eingeschränkt ist und nicht daran das ich mich nicht ausdrücken kann!!!!! 



love 2 y´all


----------



## lagy (1. September 2003)

peace 2a$i


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *@nrh
> meinst du deine meinung interessiert mich???? sie interessiert mich genauso wenig wie dich meine!!!! also spar dir die worte!!!!!  mir ist das doch sowas von egal ob das jemand hören will oder nicht!!!!! wenn ich lust habe etwas zu schreiben dann schreiben ich einfach ganz egal ob das hier jemanden von euch passt oder nicht!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



ich glaube mein wortschatz übersteigt deinem um die 1000% nachzulesen in über 10000 beiträgen du honkman


----------



## NRH (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *@nrh
> meinst du deine meinung interessiert mich???? sie interessiert mich genauso wenig wie dich meine!!!! also spar dir die worte!!!!!  mir ist das doch sowas von egal ob das jemand hören will oder nicht!!!!! wenn ich lust habe etwas zu schreiben dann schreiben ich einfach ganz egal ob das hier jemanden von euch passt oder nicht!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Welch ein Nivou reicher Mensch Du bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lagy (1. September 2003)

@evil
um dich nicht zum heulen zu bringen lasse ich dir deine illusion das dein wortschatz meinen um 1000% (muha) übersteigt!!!! ich will ja keinen ärger mit deiner mutter bekommen weil du nicht mehr mit der welt zurecht kommst!!!!!


@nrh


alarm!!!!! wenn du mir schon aufs auge drücken willst wie dumm ich doch bin dann schreib auch bitte die wörter die du schreibst richtig und erlaub dir nicht so einen kapitalen fehler und schreib nivou!!!!! NIVEAU!!!!!!! das kann ich einfach nicht akzeptieren!!!!! aber ich bin ja ein netter mensch und helfe dir dabei in zukunft fehler zu vermeiden!!!!!


grüße gehn raus an evil, bremerhavener und nrh 
jungz ihr haltet mich am leben!!!!!!


MC PETER RULEZ


----------



## NRH (1. September 2003)

1. Wo hab' ich gesagt dass Du dumm bist? Ich seh nichts
2. Oh, ich habe einen rechtschreib fehler (soll bei legastenikern vorkommen), wenn Du dich daran festhalten kannst, Bitte


----------



## evil_rider (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von lagy _
> *@evil
> um dich nicht zum heulen zu bringen lasse ich dir deine illusion das dein wortschatz meinen um 1000% (muha) übersteigt!!!! ich will ja keinen ärger mit deiner mutter bekommen weil du nicht mehr mit der welt zurecht kommst!!!!!
> 
> ...




dein IQ wird sogar noch von dem eines knäckebrotes übertroffen !


----------



## Bremerhavener© (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *
> 
> 
> dein IQ wird sogar noch von dem eines knäckebrotes übertroffen ! *



Wat hilfts,dem Kerl seine Dummheit zu präsentieren...er hat hier im Forum ne dicke Ranze und glaubt er kann sich dick aufplustern aber was meinst wie klein der Kerl plötzlich ist wenn man ihm mal in Natura gegenüber steht,is doch immer das gleiche...da is er dann wieder nur n armes halbes Hähnchen was doch "nie sowas gesagt hat"... einfach n Opferkind,mehr nich. Da is dann auch nix mehr mit stundenlang überlegen "hmmm wat schreib ich jetz um am coolsten rüberzukommen", sondern dann is einfach Stille und stottern und wimmern wenn man ihm was aufn Tisch legt...

Junge geh radfahren,und wenn du das dann auf nem etwas gehobeneren Level praktizierst oder zumindest kapierst worum es dabei geht kannste dich hier wieder einklinken, dann hoffentlich mit etwas mehr Zeuch auffer Schippe und nich nur leeren Worten.

Zur Info: Ich bin nicht nachtragend,aber ich vergesse nichts ! Nur so für die Zukunft...


----------



## NRH (1. September 2003)




----------



## lagy (2. September 2003)

ihr drei seit doch die peinlichkeit in person und ihr habt doch dicke pickel auf´m igges!!!!!!
ich schreibe ja nur ******* und ihr seit so niveauvoll!!!!! warum lasst ihr euch denn dann von mir provozieren??? ihr seit doch mal mindestens genauso beschränkt wie ich sonst würdet ihr gar nicht darauf reagieren!!!!!

und sowas wie dich bremerhavener gibts hier bei mir zum frühstück!!!!! und ich stehe auch zu dem was ich sage!!!!
du brauchst dir auch keine sorgen zu machen das ich zu wenig radfahre das du ich trotzdem täglich!!!!!


----------



## kater (2. September 2003)

@ evil_rider:

Naja, ein bisschen das Bike wegstrecken in der Luft nennst du Stylen? Wie du meinst. Ob das ein 360 ist/war kann man schlecht erkennen. Drehst du denen Kopf nicht in Sprungrichtung?

Jedenfalls fand ich es total ******** von dir, gleich über einen Freund von mir her zu fallen. Wenn du nur eine halbe Sekunde überlegt hättest, wäre dir sofort klar geworden, dass ich das nicht bin mit dem roten Cap...

Zeig mal BMX Action von dir*, ist ja schliesslich das BMX Subforum und nicht die Traktorsection.

* Kein "gestyle", sondern Tricks /mit/ Style.


----------



## a$i (2. September 2003)

> Wat hilfts,dem Kerl seine Dummheit zu präsentieren...er hat hier im Forum ne dicke Ranze und glaubt er kann sich dick aufplustern aber was meinst wie klein der Kerl plötzlich ist wenn man ihm mal in Natura gegenüber steht,is doch immer das gleiche...




ich weis ja net, aber sowas zu behaupten is irgendwie immer daneben, zumal ich hier die richtigkeit etwas bezweifele!

aber wenn du dich so als natural he-man siehst bitte-auf den fotos von dir siehst eher wien lufthaken aus (nicht pers. sondern in deinem kontext sehen...)!


----------



## evil_rider (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *@ evil_rider:
> 
> Naja, ein bisschen das Bike wegstrecken in der Luft nennst du Stylen? Wie du meinst. Ob das ein 360 ist/war kann man schlecht erkennen. Drehst du denen Kopf nicht in Sprungrichtung?
> ...



nein ist kein 360er, ich fahre die absprungrampe fakie hoch und springe dann natürlich auch so, der fotograf davorne ist auchnur zum spass da weil ich da einfach so rückwärts rüberspringe  

meine fresse,  sieht wohl jedes kind das es nen 360er ist ! zumindest in dem zusammenhang das das unterste bild wohl von der gleichen position gemacht wurde und ich welche richtung springe ich da wohl.....  

absprung:






jetzt alles klar ?


p.s. auf BMX bildas kannste ewigkeiten warten, weil wenn wir streetfahren sind machen wir keine fotosession sondern sind wiegesagt: streetfahren, und da ich mein kinderrad eh erst ab anfang november wieder fit habe würde das vor nächsten sommer eh nix werden


----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von a$i _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist Leichtathletik,Tennis,Basketball,Handball,Rennradsport,und nicht zuletzt seit den letzten 2 Jahren Trial&BMX-unnötiges Gewicht hab ich mir noch nie geleistet,dazu zaehlen auch Muskeln die mir nix ausser Optik bringen und mich beim Sport mehr behindern als unterstützen...mit 1.83 und 74 Kilo schmeiss ich also keine große Masse ein,da hast du mehr als Recht-aber das ist auch in den seltensten Fällen nötig ...Im übrigen sind alle von mir vorhandenen Fotos knapp anderthalb Jahre alt (seitdem gibts nix neues) und sind deshalb nicht mehr wirklich verlässlich...(damals hab ich ja nur gerade so nach hundert Versuchen ne Palette übersprungen, 87cm Hop - peinlich peinlich   da kam das mit dem Lufthaken ja sogar noch hin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (2. September 2003)

Ich mach jetz ma was ganz verruecktes:

Ich komm zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück (DAS GIBTS JA NICH!)

Mir is nämlich von einem Bekannten gesagt worden,der ebenfalls einen Estampida faehrt, das wohl mit ner Hombre Fiesta noch kleinere Sprocketgroeßen moeglich sein muessten bis zu 34/14 runter. Muesste man dann zwar recht stramm fahren aber soll gehen ! (Nicht bewiesen,nur in den Raum gestellt)


----------



## a$i (2. September 2003)

> Ich komm zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück (DAS GIBTS JA NICH!)



  der klügere gibt nach ?!


----------



## evil_rider (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bremerhavener _
> *Ich mach jetz ma was ganz verruecktes:
> 
> Ich komm zum ursprünglichen Thema zurück (DAS GIBTS JA NICH!)
> ...



dann lieber 36/13, kommt auf gleiche mit dem platz raus


----------



## Moto (3. September 2003)

Ich werde auf jededenfall 36/13 nehmen.


----------

